# pas un pékin



## ClaTi

Come potrei tradurre in italiano l'espressione "pas un pékin" in tedesco corrisponde a "kein Schwanz" 
Potrebbe essere:
(non avere) un becco di quattrino?
Non è inserita in un contesto, l'ho trovato nel dizionario cercando un termine tedesco (Schwänzen) 

Grazie/Merci


----------



## DearPrudence

Non sono sicura di capere lo che vuoi dire.
Ma "il n'y a pas un pékin" = "il n'y a personne".
Rien à voir avec le manque d'argent, à ce que je sache


----------



## ClaTi

merci beaucoup Prudence, je n'avais pas compris qu'il s'agissait de manque de gens. 
Ça n'a rien à voir avec la ville de Péking alors?


----------



## Corsicum

Un pékin = une âme = un humain

Une tentative pour apprendre :
Il n’y a pas âme qui vive : _Non c'è un anima__ viva / non c'è un anima in giro / Non c'è un anima / Non c'è un fiato ?_
Il n’y a pas un chat : _Non c'è un gatto è il deserto_ (Traduction littérale du Français, pas trés Italien je suppose ?)


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> Une tentative pour apprendre :
> Il n’y a pas âme qui vive : _Non c'è un anima__ viva / non c'è un anima in giro / Non c'è un anima / Non c'è un fiato ?_
> Il n’y a pas un chat : _Non c'è un gatto è il deserto_ (Pas trés Italien je suppose?)


"Non c'è anima viva" 
En Italie, le chat devient un chien : "Non c'è (nemmeno) un cane" .
On retrouve les chats pour dire qu'il y avait peu de monde : "C'erano quattro gatti"
Un caro saluto, Corsicum !


----------



## ClaTi

parfait 
merci bien Corsicum, en italien on dit aussi "non c'è un cane" , au lieu de "il n'y a pas un chat"
je trouve que ici on apprend mieux que sur un livre, je suis fort contente de vous avoir connu.
Merci encore à tous (même à Matou que je viens de lire à ce moment)
bonne journée
claudia


----------



## janpol

CITATION : Ça n'a rien à voir avec la ville de Péking alors? 
Non. Mot de l'argot militaire (1799) emprunté au provençal "pequin" (peu robuste, maigre, chétif), (radical "pekk" (cf "pequeno" - n + tilde... - "piccolo"), désigne de manière péjorative le civil puis celui qui n'appartient pas à un certain milieu, le non initié.


----------



## ClaTi

Merci Janpol, très intèressant!!!! j'adore tout savoir sur l'origine des mots!!!!


----------

